# From Password to Desktop in 6 Seconds



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

In an unexpected turn of events I was fortunate to receive a contract to upgrade 40+ laptops and desktops. All received minor hardware upgrades, mostly memory and laptop hard drives to 7200 rpm models, and clean software installs based on Windows 7 OS. Needless to say that has kept me busy for the last couple of months.

I have been planning a new PC of my own and have been acquiring parts for it, but was not making much progress with everything else going on.

Yesterday I realized that I had all of the parts and had free time on my hands.

The parts:

Motherboard: ASUS P7P55D Pro
CPU: Intel i7 860 2.8GHZ
CPU Cooler: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler
Memory: Corsair Dominator-GT 8GB (4x2GB) 240 Pin DDR3 SDRAM
Video: PNY Technologies GeForce GTS 250 1024MB DDR3 PCIe 2.0
Hard Drive 1: OCZ Vertex Series 2.5" 120GB SATA II Solid State Drive
Hard Drive 2: Samsung 500GB 7200RPM
Hard Drive 3: Seagate 1.5TB 7200RPM
Hard Drive 4: Seagate 1.5TB 7200RPM
DVD: PLEXTOR PX-B320SA LightScribe Blu-Ray/DVD
Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W Power Supply
Case: Thermaltake V9 Black

Of course, the OS is Windows 7 Enterprise. 

I used the SSD Drive as the "C" Drive and Installed nothing but software on that drive. All user folders have been re-directed to the other hard drives.

From password to usable desktop: 6 seconds!
Using ANYDVD-HD I ripped the movie "Cloverfield" on Blu-Ray to the hard drive in 34 minutes. The movie was playable fromn the drive using Cyberlink and WMC.

This is my first SSD Drive, I am quite pleased.

I selected this particular ASUS motherboard because it has the auto overclocking feature.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

:eek2::eek2::eek2:

Way cool. If my finances ever settle out......


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Incredible ripping speed, nice setup Larry.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm about to compliment your Windows setup.

Cancel or allow?

Seriously though, sweet setup!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I got a $150 Dell netbook as part of a deal when buying a higher end system.
Running Moblin, I can go from off to Google in 24 seconds.

Alas, Moblin looked too much like Teletubbies for me, so I dumped it and went back to XP.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Awesome system, Larry! It would be nice if Win 7 loaded quickly for me!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

For those of you who like to build your own PC, let me mention what a joy the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro CPU Fan is.

There is always the thought when you are installing the cpu fan that if you push just a little too hard on those 4 motherboard mounting pins that you might, just might crack a motherboard. It takes a great deal of force to get them in.

The Artic CPU Fan has a new motherboard mounting system that is a joy. It is hard to describe but it is a plug and peg system that slides in with no effort and in just seconds. The fan feels like it is part of the motherboard after installation.

One other benefit: system idle temperature: 31C!

About $40 from NewEgg, it was worth it.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> In an unexpected turn of events I was fortunate to receive a contract to upgrade 40+ laptops and desktops. All received minor hardware upgrades, mostly memory and laptop hard drives to 7200 rpm models, and clean software installs based on Windows 7 OS. Needless to say that has kept me busy for the last couple of months.
> 
> I have been planning a new PC of my own and have been acquiring parts for it, but was not making much progress with everything else going on.
> 
> ...


SWEET!

Larry, what is your boot time from reset button released (post) to login screen?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice setup Larry. Some great choices on hardware. I have not had the chance to mess with a SSD yet, hopefully soon.

Be careful with those auto overclocking features...they do not always work the best and often up the volts very quickly and way more than necessary. The C2D and i7 chips are not really hard to overclock on your own to moderate levels so you might want to go that route first. Often you can overclock them just by messing with the FSB clock, memory dividers, and a bit of vCore (very little on the i7, many just keep it at default with good luck it seems).

The Freezer 7 Pro is a very nice HSF. Runs quietly and keeps things cool. Good for the money as well. If you do get more into OCing though you might want to move up to one of the rifle style coolers if you find your temps getting out of control. They have a bit more cooling capacity than the Freezer 7 Pro. Though I still love the Freezer 7 Pro and Zalman 9500/9700 (which are very similar in performance and I have used in builds quite a bit).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kokishin said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Larry, what is your boot time from reset button released (post) to login screen?


I haven't been able to test that yet. I have to hook up a regular keyboard so I can disable the ASUS express gate program. I am using a wireless keyboard and mouse and I can't get to the set up screen. I will disable it over the weekend and run a test then.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Kewl setup Larry! Very similar to my own, I went with a smaller SSD and put the programs on the 1 TB HDD. I have the 965 instead, but I have the 250 graphics and I am using Ultimate Edition 64, though I never timed it, it was a dramatic step in the right direction compared what I was used to, an AMD 3000+ (single core), TNT 4100i, 4500 rpm HDD on IDE 100. May that was nearly a year ago I bought it now...in retrospect, whoa!


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I haven't been able to test that yet. I have to hook up a regular keyboard so I can disable the ASUS express gate program. I am using a wireless keyboard and mouse and I can't get to the set up screen. I will disable it over the weekend and run a test then.


Any update?


----------



## woodybeetle (Feb 28, 2008)

I too have had great experiences installing an SSD. The core of the system, CF 29 Panasonic toughbook with 1.4 Pentium M processor and 1.5 G ram. Previous hard drive 40 G 4200 rpm Hitatchi, boot time to log in 2 min 45 seconds average, new drive 64 G transend PATA SSD, boot time to log in 23 seconds.. Needless to say I am sold. The added bonus of no moving parts is a plus.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kokishin said:


> Any update?


No...

Small Problem...

SSD Drive failed after 4 days of use. OCZ is replacing, but it hasn't arrived yet. I am, for now, considering this to be a fluke. The same SSD I installed in 3 other PC's have had no problems.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> No...
> 
> Small Problem...
> 
> SSD Drive failed after 4 days of use. OCZ is replacing, but it hasn't arrived yet. I am, for now, considering this to be a fluke. The same SSD I installed in 3 other PC's have had no problems.


Yikes that is a 25% failure rate! For a drive technology that is supposed to be more reliable because of no moving parts that is a bit concerning. The boot speeds definitely make the SSD drives look attractive though.


----------

